# Jig Recommendation PLEASE!



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I'm brand new to off shore fishing but would like to try some jigs. I've aways used lures in the bay and really don't like using the bait provided by the offshore boat. Any recommendations would be much appreciated. 

Some have said to use diamond jigs or hammered jigs, not really sure what those are or even which sizes to use. I'm not accustomed to fishing with lures much larger than 1/4 oz and wouldn't know wether to try 3oz jigs or 8oz jigs!

Also, I've seen some recommendations for snapper slapper lures. Which size and color work best for grouper and snapper on the Texas coast?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Snapper Slapper,, well get on here and talk to Woody or look him up on the web he will help you out. He is in Texas City. Knife jigs there are a ton of them out there, and H4L jigs is on here also look him up and he will set you up. Both good people and you will not go wrong with either product and you will save your self some time and headaches!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

I will try to contact snapper slapper and H4L for some recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Go old and new school, but, dont be like me and be a 
Jig buy'n Tackle Junkie
 









Theres no need for it. I have lures that will probably never get salt water on them.
*
OLD SCHOOL*

The two greatest catchin jigs ever invented were Diamond Jigs. Both the Chrome and the hammered look. They have probably caught more jigg'd fish than any other, bar none!!!
I do however have preferences on styles.... I like the ones that are not squarish and drop like a rock, I like the ones that have long sloping flat sides that can flutter on the down drop or jig bounce

These are Gold colored, I like the silver myself. But, it does show the shape of the jig I personally like. and hook choices. Your gonna hang on the bottom more with the trebles. On most, you have to replace the cheap trebles that come with them. I like the Siwash hook on the bottom I guess the best, then the assist set up. These are the hammereds









and Chromes
but flat like above










If your a book reader, heres a neat little book on different ways to fish'm









Arrow head jigs in about a 4 oz. I like the white with silver stripe myself. hook on a ice fish and put on an assist hook and hang on for bottom dwellers









our own Woodys SNAPPER SLAPPER'S
hook on a dead frozen bait and go to work pullin in the fish if there on the spot. a little white one ripped across the water infront of a big ole ling works pretty good too..









*NEW SCHOOL *

Flat Verticle Jigs
Glow for deep bottom or night
Pink=Squid (my favorite)
Green = Mullet
Blue= Flying fish (sea robins)










And new school, A handful of these SeaFox's









And one of these long buggers.... the Nagamasa









.
With the above, you can catch about anything that Our Gulf Of Mexico has to offer Jigg'n

Good luck to ya, be sure and take jigg'n photos with the jig in the mouth so we all know what ya caught it on... :wink:

Hog

​


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Hog ... you're da Man. Very well explained , those are the basic & most productive jig ever


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

WOW! Thanks that was some great info!


----------



## jvr_dejesus (Aug 25, 2010)

Great info!! I've been wanting to buy some of the flat hammered diamond jigs. Where do buy them? What size? Thanks!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

go with Kil song flat hammered jigs 
http://www.jignpop.com/jignpop-flat-hammered-diamond-jig/

this is also another great & inexpensive AJ killer jig

http://www.jignpop.com/black-hole-taijun-long-jerker-jig/


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

its all about presentation & Jose was a master of this technique , RIP jose


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Some good read'n about jigs.
http://www.themagicmann.com/offshorejigs.htm


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for that! Some pretty good info on there.


----------

